# Review: Null Audio Studio Lune Cable



## AuralRelations

Hello fellow Head-fiers! This is a review I just posted up on my blog and I thought I would share it on the forum too. Let me know what you think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 ​ 

​ *Buying Experience:*
   
  [size=small]After perusing Head-fi for months, I finally decided to order from Null Audio Studios even though there wasn't too many reviews on the cable, the feedback that I gathered is that the cable is definitely worth the upgrade. I browsed the website for a couple of days before deciding to pull the trigger on the cable.[/size]
   
  [size=small]I did some further research and found that many people were not satisfied with Null Audio's customer service. The consensus seemed to be that the cables took forever to ship and communication was lacking. I'm a patient person so I waited over a week before contacting Null Audio about the status of my order. A day later, I received an automated message from Null Audio that my order has shipped. Great![/size]
   
  [size=small]I waited some more and never got a tracking number until another week goes by. The website updated with a tracking number for DHL. After many attempts to look up the tracking number on DHL's site, I realized that the number might not be for DHL. I did some more research and found out that the tracking number is actually for USPS. Feeling a bit more reassured after finding that my package actually shipped, I waited another two weeks until the cable landed in my possession.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Overall, the buying experience wasn't too horrible but I can see why people would be apprehensive about dropping over a hundred dollars on a cable to not have clear, timely communication with Null Audio. I know Kevin at Null Audio is swamped with orders but there should really be better communication. If there are delays, please let the customer know. My Lune cable was shown on the website as shipping in 3-5 days but I waited much longer than that.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Would I buy from Null Audio again? I'm not sure.[/size]
   
Click here for more photos​    [size=small]*Build Quality:*[/size]
   
   
   


   
  When I received the cable, I was pleasantly surprised that I received something that I didn't order. The [size=small]website and the pictures showed that the [/size]Lune Cable would ship with a Pailiccs straight plug. Instead, my cable came with a much nicer ViaBlue straight 1/8" plug. I love the ViaBlue plug because it feels super durable and I love the gold on black color scheme. It probably doesn't enhance the audio quality any but it's a nice, albeit unexpected, upgrade.
 ​ [size=small]The cable itself seems very sturdy with the multifilamant nylon sleeve. The Y connector where the left and right channels meet seems very sturdy as well with [/size]solid plastic and shrink wrap over it. The only thing about this cable that gives me pause about its build quality is the ultra thin gauge cable for the left and right channels. Only time will tell if this cable will hold up. I wish that the cable was outfitted with some flexible shrink wrap to prevent it from snagging on things. I have been using this cable for the past 4 days and everything seems find and the cable hasn't disintegrated yet. Only time will tell if it will last.​   
  [size=small]The connectors that go into my Ultimate Ears Triplefi 10 are very solid and stay plugged in. The connectors do not wrap all the way around the connection terminals like the stock cable so it looks a bit awkward being exposed but I don't mind it too much.[/size]
   


  ​  [size=small]*Comfort:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]I was surprised by how comfortable this cable is. Although I gripe about the tiny gauge wire used for the left and right channels, it makes the cable extremely lightweight and comfortable. I listen to my UEs at work for almost 7 hours a day and this cable is much less fatiguing than the stock cable, which tend to pinch the tops of my ears. The hooks for your ears are made of a flexible silicone tubing, not memory wire like the stock cable. I like this better as I don't have to shape the wire myself. The hooks are also angled in a way that seemed strange to me at first but ultimately made sense. The hooks seem to angle themselves perpendicular of where I would expect them to but this forces the cable to touch the side of your head, reducing microphonics and reducing the weight of the cable.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Speaking of microphonics, I get a strange "twangy" sound from the exposed cables from the left and right channels when I move around a bit. It doesn't bother me much but the sound is quite strange. It reminds me of flexible metal being shaken.[/size]
   
  [size=small]*Testing Gear:*[/size]
*

*​   
  [size=small]Although my portable rig is modest, I still experienced significant differences in sound quality. My gear is as follows:[/size]
   
  [size=small]_Source: iPhone 4 with all ALAC encoded songs._[/size]
  [size=small]_iBasso CB07 Line out dock connector/AW Audio Gold Dragon LOD (they sound identical)_[/size]
  [size=small]_iBasso T3 headphone amp_[/size]
  [size=small]_Null Audio Lune Cable (Black)_[/size]
  [size=small]_Ultimate Ears Triplefi 10_[/size]
   
  [size=small]*Sound:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]I was immediately impressed with the difference this cable made to the sound quality of my songs. I will break down the differences in specific songs that I am very familiar with.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Pink Martini - "No Hay Problema"[/size]
   
  [size=small]The immediate difference I heard from the Null Audio Lune cable over the stock UE cable is the quality of the bass. Bass impact and extension both improved. Percussion hit harder and deeper. I also noticed that imaging of the instruments were easier to picture with my eyes closed. The stock cable made it difficult to picture the position of individual instruments. I suspect that the ease of imaging has to do with the increase sound stage depth the Lune cable gives my Ultimate Ears. On this song, the highs seems unchanged but remained vivid airy. Instrument separation was also much better with the Lune cable.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Pink Martini - "Autrefois"[/size]
   
  [size=small]Whoa. The slam of the opening percussion immediately grabbed me. I never heard my Ultimate Ears create so much bass impact before. The vocals on this track seemed a bit brighter than the stock cable but not overly bright. I find the Triplefi 10s to be very forgiving, not exhibiting any sibilance at all. The vocals of China Forbes were effortless and slightly more forward in presentation than the stock cable. Again, I was very impressed with the increased sound stage and depth that the Null Audio Lune cable gave to this track.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Vladimir Ashkenazy and the London Symphony Orchestra - "Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3"[/size]
   
  [size=small]I was curious how much this cable would affect classical music. While more subtle, differences still presented themselves from the stock cable. The first thing that I noticed was the increase in sound stage. The piano seemed more forward in presentation while the orchestra seemed more in the background. This created a more realistic acoustic space like I was in a concert hall. The Lune cable gave great instrument separation here as well and helped to expose micro details within the track. I was spooked by the level of detail that I heard from this track that I have never heard before though my Ultimate Ears. I could hear members of the orchestra shifting around, page turns, and the breathing of Ashkenazy, which seemed right up against my face. I could heard the clicking of the valves on brass instruments and the basses extended deeper and were more dynamic than before, but not overwhelmingly so. I also heard the slap of the strings more vividly than I could with the stock cable.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Norah Jones - "Turn Me On"[/size]
   
  [size=small]The bass drum hit harder and pop of the drums sounded more upfront. The strings of the bass vibrating against its neck were more vivid and punchy, cutting off immediately instead of lingering in the air. Jones' vocals were silky smooth and effortless. The cymbals seem to sizzle just a bit more than the stock cable.[/size]
   

  [size=small]*Conclusion:*[/size]
   
  [size=small]I am very impressed with the audio quality gains that this cable has provided. I feel I have reached the full potential of my Ultimate Ears. I'm glad that the bottle neck of the stock cable is gone. I am a little apprehensive about the build quality of the cable but only time will tell whether or not it will last. I sure hope it does because it makes my iPhone and iBasso T3 sing. Although the customer service from Null Audio Studio can be hit or miss, if you're patient, you will not regret ordering from them. I hope they can get their delays and customer communication sorted out as they make a fantastic product.[/size]




​


----------



## scottiebabie

nice review. i've got kevin's enyo TF10 cable & im quite pleased with the sonic improvements over stock. im sure the lune's another step in the right direction. well done & keep it up!


----------



## LostChild1

I'm currently awaiting my Lune cable, after having gone through two Enyo cables in two years. I don't mistreat my cables, and when they're not in my ears they're rolled up in the Ultimate Ears case.

The first cable I had did not have the multifilament sleeve, nor the ViaBlue connector, and it died nearly a year to the day after I ordered it, so it was thankfully covered by warranty. I sent the cable in with no hassle, and then waited about FOUR MONTHS to receive my replacement cable. Which means that for those four months, a third of the year, I wasn't able to listen to my IEMs, which was quite the shame.

Just recently, my second Enyo cable started giving me problems as well, again, without the multifilament sleeve, but this time with the ViaBlue connector. I thought the connector would stop this one from going the same way as the last, and it might have moved the area of the problem (From being that I could move the cable around the connector to get the channels to drop, to the cable needing to be just so for the channels to drop, which makes it horrible for walking...) but the problem is still there. This time, I decided against trying to replace it under warranty, just for the fact that it would take so darn long, and I decided to upgrade to the Lune cable.

So, I'm currently awaiting my Lune cable (With multifilament sleeve) with baited breath. Which I love most everything about the cable, the lack of durability is my main gripe (The other being the ultra-thin wires slipping in and out of my winter coats zipper teeth.* I also decided to try the right-angle jack instead of the straight, to see if it would tug less at the part where the cable meets the 3.5mm jack. Of course, after paying my package only shipped a few weeks later, and it's been about 2-3 weeks in transit, so maybe the time difference isn't that different from the warranty. All I can say is that I hope this cable lasts me longer than my last two, because I'm done doing business with Null Audio Studio.

Anyway, that's enough of my rant. I enjoyed reading your review, and you took some gorgeous pictures. Good luck, and enjoy your cables because like you said, they are great cables, aside from build quality issues. Keep us posted on how yours hold up! 

* Not that I'm zipping up over the cable, I would never. But I don't zip my jacket all the way up, and the cable catches in the teeth sometimes. Also, I don't believe this is the cause of my issues with the cable, as the problem lies further down the cable.


----------



## scottiebabie

@lostchild1 bonjour como sa va? pardon me if im being ridiculous here but what'd u do with the problem enyo cable? any chance u'd wanna donate it to me to see if i can revive it? just thought i'd ask ya. merci bien
   
  im in wet & cloudy vancouver btw.


----------



## AuralRelations

Thanks for the input, guys. I'm sad to hear that you've been through so much trouble, lostchild. Durability is also the main concern for me as well seeing as shipping cables back and forth across the world isn't exactly the easiest thing to do. I will definitely keep you guys updated about the cable if I have any issues.
   
  If Kevin improves the durability of his cables and improves wait times for the cables, I would have no problem recommending them wholeheartedly.


----------



## LostChild1

scottiebabie said:


> @lostchild1 bonjour como sa va? pardon me if im being ridiculous here but what'd u do with the problem enyo cable? any chance u'd wanna donate it to me to see if i can revive it? just thought i'd ask ya. merci bien
> 
> im in wet & cloudy vancouver btw.




Not a problem.  If you'll pay for the shipping (Which should be dirt cheap, given how light they are haha) I'd be glad to send them to you, and no other charge.  

If you were to ask me, the problem doesn't lie at the ViaBlue connector, but about 1/3rd of the way up the cable, before the Y-Splitter. So maybe that'll give you something to go on.  

Once I actually get the Lune, I'll shoot you a PM for your details.


----------



## illquid

Hey guys, I'm thinking of going for these but as I'm probably one of the few people that wear their TF10s hanging down, I need to ask whether the silicone ear guides can be removed by me or do they need to be taken out by null audio?
   
  Thanks


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





illquid said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of going for these but as I'm probably one of the few people that wear their TF10s hanging down, I need to ask whether the silicone ear guides can be removed by me or do they need to be taken out by null audio?
> 
> Thanks


 


  As far as I can tell, you can't remove them without carefully cutting them out as they are held in place by shrink wrap and there's no way to disconnect them. I would just put in a special request for Null Audio to remove them for you. Make sure you get some communication with Null Audio before you order them. Their customer service has been lack luster in my experience.


----------



## illquid

Yeh my first port of call was an email and I have not heard anything back. So decided to do a bit of research myself.
   
  TBH, I'd really love an opportunity to audtion before buying as there's a part of me that still has some reservations regarding SQ from cable upgrades. I wish more reviewers were able to do blind tests!
   
  That said, I am getting a pure silver LOD made and so I am very inclined to upgrade my iem cable to silver as well.


----------



## sglords

the reason why u get viablue plug becuause wad u see is the lune cable with pacilus is the 2009 version
   
  he has been updating his website for sometimes...
  http://null-audio.net/default.aspx
  07/03/09: Lune Series cable now available in Black/Clear colors! Click Here


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





sglords said:


> the reason why u get viablue plug becuause wad u see is the lune cable with pacilus is the 2009 version
> 
> he has been updating his website for sometimes...
> http://null-audio.net/default.aspx
> 07/03/09: Lune Series cable now available in Black/Clear colors! Click Here


 

 He should also update the pictures of the product as not to be misleading.


----------



## rashedul

Hi guys I'm new here. I ordered for resheelling my tf10 and waiting more then two months to get it. Does any one know how long it take?


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





rashedul said:


> Hi guys I'm new here. I ordered for resheelling my tf10 and waiting more then two months to get it. Does any one know how long it take?


 


  If my cable, which is pre-made, took over a month then I think your reshells will take a while longer. Seems like Null Audio is constantly overwhelmed with orders and lacks communication with customers. 
   
  Try messaging them on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Null-Audio-Studio/71764152921
   
  I'm sure they're not going to screw you over but it may be a while before you get your headphones back.


----------



## rashedul

I did message kevin, he reply back and said that he had some problem with custom to get material and moving the lab in a new place. Looks like kevin is a decent guy, he also gave his cell phone number to me. Thanks aural for reply. I think I have to wait a while to get my things back. If any one need his cell number let me know.


----------



## AuralRelations

Yeah. Kevin seems like a nice guy from all the things I read. Just wish he would hire some more minons to relieve some of the production delays.


----------



## rashedul

I'm totally agree with you. That's why lot's of people switch to make their custom made IEM. Cause they don't like delay. But I have to wait any way to get my things back!!!!!


----------



## rashedul

I got my enyo cable and earphones yesterday. Here is some picture. It took almost 4 months.


----------



## AuralRelations

Dear gods...4 months?? Question: was it worth the wait? How do you like the reshell?


----------



## rashedul

Yep. Everything is perfect. Although Kevin took long time but he did a good job. Reshelling is pretty good and it fit perfectly in my ear. I also ingraved ue logo and my name on it. Here is some picture.


----------



## AuralRelations

They look really great! I should get some molds taken but I don't plan on getting custom IEMs any time soon. Desktop set up takes precedence!


----------



## rashedul

Thanks Aural. I don't suggest any one to order anything from Null-Audio cause they took long time to serve. If anyone wana take a risk they are more then wellcome. I heared about Rooth Professional Audio in china. They are also top notch and cheap.


----------



## AuralRelations

Never head of Rooth before. I'll definitely check them out. I usually like to get things locally or at least within the USA so that warranty and shipping isn't such a nightmare. Enjoy those UEs!


----------



## Snips

Null has a horrible customer  service reputation locally. I too, wouldn't recommend them. There are several batches of Null reshells that arrive more than a month after other reshelling companies' batches even though Null sent them out before those companies.


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





snips said:


> Null has a horrible customer  service reputation locally. I too, wouldn't recommend them. There are several batches of Null reshells that arrive more than a month after other reshelling companies' batches even though Null sent them out before those companies.


 

 It's nice to have the perspective of a local. I really do hope that Null Audio gets their crap together because they make some good products. I wonder why they don't hire more staff.


----------



## rashedul

I do agree with aural. Null really make some good product only flaw is they took long time. I don't know why?


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Got my Lune cable also. My complains are they gave me the puny Viablue T6 jack instead of the fat one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I don't like the plastic neck choker.  I mean c'mon, you're paying $118 usd and they couldn't put a metal charm stopper for a neck choker?


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> Got my Lune cable also. My complains are they gave me the puny Viablue T6 jack instead of the fat one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That's not cool. What's the smaller Viablue look like? Did you try talking to them about it?


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





auralrelations said:


> That's not cool. What's the smaller Viablue look like? Did you try talking to them about it?


 
  No, not even gonna bother since I don't want to wait another month to get it back.  Won't recommend them since they look cheap to me.  I bought another TF10 cable this time from Beat audio($112) and this time I was very thorough on what I want and was glad to see that they have the color and the fat Viablue T6 cable that I want.  I not holding my breath on the neck choker so I bought metal clip on charm stopper and just use that to make the cable more professional looking.  BTW, if anyone wants to replace their cheap clear plastic tube they call neck chokers here is the item I replaced it with.  Before you buy Null Audio's Lune, wait until I do a build review of my Beat Audio cable Sonic.


----------



## GarlicKnots

5 months after arrival -- channels cutting out on an Enyo cable. 99.9% that the problem is related with the connection to the plug. Darn. I emailed from the form on the website, will do the facebook soon.
   
  Fairly disappointed that for $80 the cable didn't last any longer than a stock cable . . .


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





garlicknots said:


> 5 months after arrival -- channels cutting out on an Enyo cable. 99.9% that the problem is related with the connection to the plug. Darn. I emailed from the form on the website, will do the facebook soon.
> 
> Fairly disappointed that for $80 the cable didn't last any longer than a stock cable . . .


 
  Sorry to hear that 
   
  Luckily my Lune cable is still going strong. I do baby it though. I DO NOT want to have to send this back overseas for a replacement.


----------



## scottiebabie

Quote: 





garlicknots said:


> 5 months after arrival -- channels cutting out on an Enyo cable. 99.9% that the problem is related with the connection to the plug. Darn. I emailed from the form on the website, will do the facebook soon.
> 
> Fairly disappointed that for $80 the cable didn't last any longer than a stock cable . . .


 

 samething happen to me & yes its the cable solder point/s on the 3.5mm connector (L-neutrik on mine). instead of paying for return shipping & enduring the waiting time, i just resoldered the cable to the 3.5mm plug. simple effective 2min job & practically free if one has an iron. do that rather than ship it back even if u have to invest in an iron as it'll pay off in the long run as there's numerous uses for it.


----------



## ahmadmfz

I'm sorry you guys have such bad experiences with Null Audio!

 I'm a local, and i live pretty near to him, perhaps 10/20km or so. As such, i've met him in real life and have bought his lune and enyo cables. cable, as well as reshelling my IEMs. His lune cable feels sturdy enough at the multifilament part, but the part after the Y-split leaves a lot to be desired.. It's been about a month and it's still as good as ever.

 My enyo cables are reaching 1.5 years.. they're still fine, just slight hardening. Yup. YMMV, and i won't recommend null audio to international  buyers due to the long waiting time to get one.. Locally he's very fast to deal with.


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





ahmadmfz said:


> I'm sorry you guys have such bad experiences with Null Audio!
> 
> I'm a local, and i live pretty near to him, perhaps 10/20km or so. As such, i've met him in real life and have bought his lune and enyo cables. cable, as well as reshelling my IEMs. His lune cable feels sturdy enough at the multifilament part, but the part after the Y-split leaves a lot to be desired.. It's been about a month and it's still as good as ever.
> 
> My enyo cables are reaching 1.5 years.. they're still fine, just slight hardening. Yup. YMMV, and i won't recommend null audio to international  buyers due to the long waiting time to get one.. Locally he's very fast to deal with.


 

 I'm sure having an international audience is a pain in the butt for them. I'm glad you've had a good experience with them. Unfortunately I don't live near any boutique cable vendors. There is Moon-Audio but they're located in North Carolina. Their Silver Dragon IEM cable looks really good but expensive!


----------



## Chris_Himself

I'm waiting about 2 weeks now to receive some Viablue T6 plugs. Their website says 7-21 days so well see.


----------



## ahmadmfz

Kevin is currently in China i think.. I think his overseas dealings are quite bad. :\


----------



## JTV

I bougth the exact cables 1,5 yeas ago for Triple.fi 10s and the buy process and replies were without any delay. Good cables, I was happy with sound quality. Unhappy for that they didnt have "memory foam" or whats that called. Anyway after 1,5 years of usage, now  the left ear piece has major connection problems.
  So instead I trying get hold of the company and getting them repaired I just bougth the UE Super.fi replacement cables for 35 USD and to "average listener" as me there is no justification in the price difference. Wouldnt buy null-audio cables again. Really happy with the UE Super.fi Replacement cables (price / quality ratio is much better).


----------



## AuralRelations

Sorry to hear about your Null Audio Cable, JTV. I've had my Lune cable for just over a year now and it's held up great. No issues except for the fact that it tangles quite easily. I do commute with them everyday now so they'll really be put to the test. 
   
  This is the problem with buying something overseas. We can't easily get support and warranty work done. I much prefer to buy locally, or at least in the United States.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Great sound quality. However, it took an entire month from ordering to receiving.


----------



## AuralRelations

Quote: 





plussound said:


> Great sound quality. However, it took an entire month from ordering to receiving.


 
   
  Yep. Same here. Those willing to spend a bit more money should look into the cables from Moon-Audio.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Actually, I started making my own cables. More work, but worth it.


----------



## MelonPan

Real sorry I'm reviving a dead thread but couldn't find a more appropriate thread to post this.

I ordered the lune mk2 (the one wif nylon all the way the iems) and they just reached me today. Got them mostly cause I can't stand the stock cables. (They are for my 535ltds btw)

Tired them on immediately and noticed a difference instantly. Quite sure it isn't placebo. (My first aftermarket cables, didn't know wat to expect) Strangely enough I'm not sure the sound changed for the better. Thats not to say they sound bad. Jus different. It sounds as if the sound shed some weight and sounded leaner? Sry I dunno the proper terms.

They do sound clearer but I'm a cynic so I'm not sure how much of it is placebo. And I noticed I felt wat u guys call fatigue pretty soon.

I'm still on my first listen while I'm typing this so things might change after burning in.

Will post more if my opinions change. And would love if any experienced head fiers can explain what could be causing the changes I'm experiencing.


----------



## AuralRelations

It's not that surprising that you're not necessarily liking the new sound. It takes a while to get used to a change in your audio chain as you've become so comfortable with what you've been listening to. Give it some time to get used to the sound then go back to the stock cable and see if you still think the stock one sounds better.


----------



## MelonPan

After a month of use I thought I'd pop by to say the problem of fatigue was gone within a day of using it. My music also sounds much cleaner and clearer. Vocals sound better now. It still sounds leaner than stock,dunno if that's a good thing...
Edit: all these comments are made in comparison to stock cables. Not to the effects of burn in


----------



## AuralRelations

Thanks for your impressions, Melon. Pretty much goes in line with my experience with the cable. I'm still using it every day on my commute to work and it's still performing great! Still, I baby the cable as they're so thin and fragile.


----------



## karloil

got the Mk3, i agree that the cable used was too thin - i was quite surprised then i got them. initially, my right channel's right and ground was interchanged - i got in touch with Kevin and he was able to repair them on the spot, just waited for 30mins. the Y connector is now made of bulky plastic, will try to post some pics. so far, so good.


----------



## Mike7up

I received my brand new Lune cables for my UE 900 back in August and immediately noticed a defect in the cable cover and then contacted Null Studio for a warrant repair. They told me to ship the cables to them and promised me a quick turn around. Boy was I mislead. It is now October 30 and I still have not heard from them or received anything in the mail. I wonder if i just got ripped off of my hard earned money. I've emailed them at least 5 times and still no response. As a company they absolutely suck! Don't buy from them even if others say their products are that good. I received my brand new Lune cables for my UE 900 back in August and immediately noticed a defect in the cable cover and then contacted Null Studio for a warrant repair. They told me to ship the cables to them and promised me a quick turn around. Boy was I mislead. It is now October 30 and I still have not heard from them or received anything in the mail. I wonder if i just got ripped off of my hard earned money. I've emailed them at least 5 times and still no response. As a company they absolutely suck! Don't buy from them even if others say their products are that good.


----------



## karloil

mike7up said:


> I received my brand new Lune cables for my UE 900 back in August and immediately noticed a defect in the cable cover and then contacted Null Studio for a warrant repair. They told me to ship the cables to them and promised me a quick turn around. Boy was I mislead. It is now October 30 and I still have not heard from them or received anything in the mail. I wonder if i just got ripped off of my hard earned money. I've emailed them at least 5 times and still no response. As a company they absolutely suck! Don't buy from them even if others say their products are that good.




sorry to hear that. i for one can say that he's "ok" to talk with (kevin) - since i can easily drop by his store. it's a whole different story for his overseas buyers especially when i see posts like this. too bad he's loosing customers and potential customers because of his poor after sales service.


----------



## marcus ang

lostchild1 said:


> I'm currently awaiting my Lune cable, after having gone through two Enyo cables in two years. I don't mistreat my cables, and when they're not in my ears they're rolled up in the Ultimate Ears case.
> 
> The first cable I had did not have the multifilament sleeve, nor the ViaBlue connector, and it died nearly a year to the day after I ordered it, so it was thankfully covered by warranty. I sent the cable in with no hassle, and then waited about FOUR MONTHS to receive my replacement cable. Which means that for those four months, a third of the year, I wasn't able to listen to my IEMs, which was quite the shame.
> 
> ...


----------



## AuralRelations

marcus ang said:


>


 
  
 Sorry to hear about your troubles with the Enyo cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My Lune cable is still holding up strong, which I did not expect since the wires at the Y split are exposed. I do baby the cable and make sure not to zip it up in my jacket and to roll it up when not in use. 
  
 I actually purchased another IEM cable from HPL Audio by Chris_Himself and was really disappointed. The sleeving HPL uses creates harsh microphonics so you can hear it rubbing against EVERYTHING. My Lune cable is much quieter. The worst part is that the HPL connectors for the UE10s are too small to fit in the sockets. The Lune plugs fit snugly and are held by friction. I was ghetto and tried using Elmers to secure the HPL connectors but I just gave up on the cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's disappointing to hear that Null Audio sill hasn't figured out how to get back to international customers in a timely manner, making them hard to recommend. Their product is good but their service needs to be more timely and transparent.


----------



## member1982

Initially I have a Null Audio Lune cable for my TF10, this cable lasted 3 years before the connection at the 3.5mm straight jack cuts out and I have to move it around to get sound.
  
 Now my 1.5 years Lune cable MK3 has the left ear has no sound at all  Not a heavy user of the cable or else the issue would've probably have shown up quicker so I can move for warranty repair. Not sure if wrapping the cable into a little bunch has anything to do with it  I did test on the right ear and it's the same thing, Left piece of the cable to right ear, nothing, Right piece of the cable to the left ear bud and there is sound.
  
 I have the Ultrasone IQ and would hold the ear piece with my fingers under the loop of the cable and start to wrap around them, I don't think I even use that much force, but I do that every time when I finish with listening to it. The Lune cable is a right jack. I just don't trust the quality of the cable (or null audio) to go and buy a new one , It does make the Ultrasone IQ sound a bit better, more tolerable.


----------



## tim0chan

Shipping is 3 to 5 days local. 
They have to take a week or 2 to produce the cable in the first place


----------



## karloil

Reviving this thread, any current Lune lovers out there? I have another Lune on order (my 2nd)...was looking for a 'back for the buck' cable that costs less than S$150 as I don't want to splurge too much on cables and this fits the bill. Plus I got another 30% discount so this really was a very good price for me. Hopefully this 2nd cable has improved build quality - will be able to tell more once I receive it.


----------



## tim0chan

karloil said:


> Reviving this thread, any current Lune lovers out there? I have another Lune on order (my 2nd)...was looking for a 'back for the buck' cable that costs less than S$150 as I don't want to splurge too much on cables and this fits the bill. Plus I got another 30% discount so this really was a very good price for me. Hopefully this 2nd cable has improved build quality - will be able to tell more once I receive it. :bigsmile_face:



Same here, but I found out I could get a better cable for double digits


----------



## karloil

tim0chan said:


> Same here, but I found out I could get a better cable for double digits


 
  
 What cable did you get?


----------



## tim0chan

karloil said:


> What cable did you get?



Some cable from a Singapore diyer


----------



## karloil

tim0chan said:


> Some cable from a Singapore diyer




Hive? fonebone?


----------



## tim0chan

karloil said:


> Hive? fonebone?



Hive/erei


----------



## karloil

tim0chan said:


> Hive/erei


 
  
 ah yes. could have tried them too but would have not availed of the very good discount from Null. I was also eyeing them before but couldn't get the chance to audition his cables.


----------



## tim0chan

karloil said:


> ah yes. could have tried them too but would have not availed of the very good discount from Null. I was also eyeing them before but couldn't get the chance to audition his cables.



Erei brought some of his stuff to try. While hive has an office to audition


----------



## karloil

tim0chan said:


> Erei brought some of his stuff to try. While hive has an office to audition




Yes i know, his office is just a few blocks away from mine


----------



## tim0chan

karloil said:


> Yes i know, his office is just a few blocks away from mine



Stay tuned for his new product launch in April. I'll be getting one from that line


----------



## karloil

tim0chan said:


> Stay tuned for his new product launch in April. I'll be getting one from that line


 
  
 Good to know. If the price is right then I might get one. But for now, i'll just patiently wait for my Lunes


----------



## karloil

Just received my Lune(s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is my 2nd Lune and I was impressed with the packaging, an improvement from the tin can packaging they were using before

  
 comes with a carrying pouch, i'm using this to store my dap instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 the Lune was nicely bubble wrapped

  
 and the cable itself


----------



## vrockz

karloil said:


> Just received my Lune(s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for my Lune cable. Can you comment on sound quality.


----------



## chinerino

vrockz said:


> Waiting for my Lune cable. Can you comment on sound quality.


yeah was thinking about getting one too but do let me know your impressions once you got your cable!


----------



## CantScareMe

Guys watch out. Especially with these new offers null audio are sending out. *They're scammers and wont be fulfilling your order but taking your money*. I bought two Lune cables on 31st July. They took the money but I've not heard from them since and of course I tried contacting them many times.

Luckily I paid via paypal and I've launched a full blown case. Paypal can't get through to them either.

Don't buy from Null audio, or do so at your own risk. They're yet another cable manufacturer that have become crooked.


----------

